# [Install]Comment faire sans lecteur CD

## zeuss1414

Bonjour a tous, 

j'ai recupérer un portable Fuji chez un pote qui a un magasin d'info et j'aimerai bien mettre un linux dessus et j'ai pas trop le choix d'ailleur. Le problème que j'ai est que le lecteur de CD est totalement mort, ca doit venir de la carte mere car meme avec un neuf ca marche pas et je ne peu pas booter sur du USB.

Du coup pour le moment y a une vieille ubuntu qui traine dessus et j'aimerais bien mettre une gentoo. 

Le problème que j'ai est que le disque n'est pas partionner donc je ne c pas trop comme m'y prendre pour lancer l'install. 

J'attend vos conseils ou vos idee, 

merci d'avance.

----------

## Magic Banana

Depuis la documentation officielle : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/altinstall.xml

Ca a bien l'air d'etre ce que tu cherches...

----------

## ryo-san

lut

1/ si tu as de la place sur le dur  => un chroot ?

2/ J'ai trouvé ca  pour booter sur de l'usb mais il me semble qu'il y a encore d'autres solutions.

----------

## zeuss1414

Finalement j'ai trouver une partiion de 1.3Go qui trainait sur le disque et je pense que je vais pouvoir l'utiliser pour l'install.

Je suis a l'install du noyau et j'ai un problème. A la fin j'ai : 

```
cp: cannot stat `/var/tmp/portage/suspend2-sources-2.6.16-r8/work/patches/suspend2-2.2.5-for-2.6.16.9/Changelog.txt': No such file or directory

cp: cannot stat `/var/tmp/portage/suspend2-sources-2.6.16-r8/work/patches/suspend2-2.2.5-for-2.6.16.9/ToDo': No such file or directory

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: sys-kernel/suspend2-sources-2.6.16-r8

>>> Install suspend2-sources-2.6.16-r8 into /var/tmp/portage/suspend2-sources-2.6.16-r8/image/ category sys-kernel

>>> Copying sources ...

man:

prepallstrip:

strip: i386-pc-linux-gnu-strip --strip-unneeded

```

Et apres ca bouge plus   :Sad:  De quoi ca pourrai venir selon vous ?

----------

## xaviermiller

1.3 Go... c'est peut-être que la partition est pleine...

----------

## zeuss1414

Non c bon en fait la partition n'est pas pleine . J'ai fait quelque modif dans mon make.conf et j'ai mis a jour portage et c'est bon maintenant ca marche.

En tout cas merci pour ton aide.

----------

## xaviermiller

ok, bonne route !  :Wink: 

----------

## zeuss1414

Bon alors j'ai fini l'install mais j'ai fait le boulet   :Crying or Very sad:  et donc ca boot pas. 

En voulant allez trop vite j'ai oublier de mettre le suport reiserfs en dur dans le noyau du coup ca boot pas et kernel panique. En plus histoire de faire le boulet jusqu'au bout j'ai reecrit grub dans le mbr mais l'ancienne installation d'unbunto est tjrs la donc il faudrait : 

- soit que je puisse rebooter sur l'ancien systeme avec les commande grub, 

- soit que je puisse monter le module reiserfs avant le boot 

- soit que je puisse recompiler mon noyau mais comment ??

----------

## geekounet

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> - soit que je puisse recompiler mon noyau mais comment ??

 

Reboot sur le livecd, refais ton chroot, et après tu peux recompiler ton noyau  :Smile: 

----------

## zeuss1414

Tu a mal lu mon premier post, je n'ai pas de lecteur CD sur le portable, ou plutot il ne marche plus.

----------

## grosnours

Par PXE si c'est supporté. Rapide, facile, efficace.

----------

## BuBuaBu

booter sur ubuntu via les ligne de commande grub.

 *Quote:*   

> Par PXE si c'est supporté. Rapide, facile, efficace.

 

Il faut pour cela le support sur la carte mère de pxe.

----------

## zeuss1414

C'est bon j'ai trouver comment booter l'ancienne ubuntu. En fait il faut reprendre les commande qui sont dans /boot/grub/menu.lst. J'ai relancer la compile. Esperont que ca va marcher.  :Surprised: 

----------

## Geoffroy

Sinon il y a aussi : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/liveusb.xml

----------

## zeuss1414

La encore je crain que ca ne fonctionne pas car je ne peu pas booter sur des periphérique USB. Comme sur beaucoup de portable, le bios offre des possibilités plus que limité.

Maintenant j'arrive a booter et à avoir un shell   :Very Happy: 

Voici donc la partionnement de mon disque : 

hda1 : Ancienne ubuntu -> 36Go

hda2 : Swap -> 300Mo  

hda3 : / -> 1.3Go

J'aimerais donc virer l'ubuntu pour que ma gentoo prenne tout le disque. Je me demande s'il vaux mieu que je copie certaine donnee sur la partion de 36Go  ou que je partitionne cet espace et que je change les points de montage. 

Qu'en pensez vous ?

----------

## grosnours

 *BuBuaBu wrote:*   

> booter sur ubuntu via les ligne de commande grub.
> 
>  *Quote:*   Par PXE si c'est supporté. Rapide, facile, efficace. 
> 
> Il faut pour cela le support sur la carte mère de pxe.

 

Par la carte réseau en fait, et c'est le cas sur une bonne partie des cartes intégrées récentes (< 3 ans).

Si ce n'est pas le cas, il y a http://www.rom-o-matic.net/ .

----------

## BuBuaBu

 *grosnours wrote:*   

>  *BuBuaBu wrote:*   booter sur ubuntu via les ligne de commande grub.
> 
>  *Quote:*   Par PXE si c'est supporté. Rapide, facile, efficace. 
> 
> Il faut pour cela le support sur la carte mère de pxe. 
> ...

 

Support par la carte réseaux et par la carte mère, si on ne peu sélectionner le pxe en méthode de boot dans le bios, c'est pas la peine d'avoir une carte qui supporte.

----------

## zeuss1414

Bon maintenant j'ai kde installer mais la resolution de l'ecran ne me convien pas. 

Je suis en 1024x768 mais je suis sur qu'il peut faire mieu   :Cool: 

Comme je l'ai deja dis plus haut, c'est un pc que j'ai recuperer et je ne connais aucune specification mais comme c'est un 15pouce en 16/10 je pense qu'il peut au moins faire du 1280x800. 

J'aimerais donc essayer de trouver un soft qui donne les resoltion max de l'ecran et tester ses resolution mais je n'ai pas trouver ce soft

----------

## zeuss1414

Personne ?

----------

## zeuss1414

Bon pour la resolution de l'ecran j'ai trouver   :Laughing: 

Maintenant j'aimerais bien essayer de gerer un peu les ventilateur et la temperature du processeur, mais pour l'instant ca ne marche pas. Par gérer les ventilateur, j'entent les faire tourner qu'a partir d'une certaine vitesse car pour le moment ils tournent tout le temps.

J'ai essayer avec acpi, i2c ... mais rien n'y fait, et pourtant j'arrive a changer la vitesse du processeur. Je sais que ca n'a rien a voir mais je pense que s'il suporte le changement de frequence, il doit aussi permettre de voir la temperature du proc.

----------

## grosnours

1/ La fréquence

Regarde du côté des packages sys-power/cpufreqd, sys-power/cpufrequtils, sys-power/ncpufreqd .  Il te faut le support pour ton CPU dans le kernel ou en module aussi.

2/ La température CPU

Si le support ACPI pour le CPU et sa température a été activé dans le kernel (ou module), fouille /proc/acpi .

3/ La température des HDD

Regarde du côté du package sys-apps/smartmontools . Il permet de query les HDD, certains (les récents) sont équipés d'une sonde.

----------

## PabOu

 *grosnours wrote:*   

> 3/ La température des HDD
> 
> Regarde du côté du package sys-apps/smartmontools . Il permet de query les HDD, certains (les récents) sont équipés d'une sonde.

 

emerge hddtemp -av

----------

## zeuss1414

Pour la gestion de la fréquence ca marche sans problème, mais pour l'acpi y a rien qui marche. 

Donc je pense qu'un PC qui permet de changer la frequence du proc doit permettre l'utilisation de l'acpi. Du coup je me dis que j'ai peut etre fait une erreur de config.

----------

